# Bath pump



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

mickh52 said:


> fault ?
> switch bath pump on motor buzzes motor will not kick in ?? any ideas ? genisis compact motor or itt m63 model think it mite b 12.5 mf capacitor


 Could easily be a bad starting capacitor. I would check for pump binding, making it hard to start. Small pumps like that, generally don't have much starting torque. The only reason, I know what you are refering to, is that I saw a remodeling of a London flat showing a pump located in a closet to supply the water needs to the flat. Best regards from the U.S.A.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Two thing can affect this is either capaitour is bad or starting switch is no good or bad concats one of those item can cause the single phase motour not to start up just buzz as you describing.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Other possibilities - bad bearing in pump motor, foreign object stuck in pump, damaged pump impeller or pump housing or pump seal interfering with impeller's ability to rotate.


----------



## mickh52 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for your reply bath pump,working great yea you were right,i fitted a 12 micro farad capacitor £2.00 ($ 4.00) had to fit it on outside of pump due to size cheers from UK


----------



## mickh52 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for reply fitted 12 micro farad capacitor cost (£ 2.00 sterling) had to fit it outside pump works great. 
CHEERS Mickh52 UK


----------

